# Beetle water leak from windshield cowl into driver foot well (?)



## caldercay (Sep 27, 2009)

Recently, after 2-3 days rain, my daughter said that
driver's side carpet was soaked. If you check the photo
in the link below, I sprayed water into the plastic cowl
cover and my daughter said water was dripping onto
the carpet, where you left leg would sit. 
I took the wipers off and the plastic cowl cover and 
noticed there is a "drain hole" about 1" long right under
where the wiper is. So I ran water down into than hole
and water again dripped into the driver foot well. 
When I look up under the driver's side dash, I see there
is a flat, plastic (horizontal) panel which goes from the
dash to the firewall, so I'm thinking water is coming in
on this side of the firewall, and is flowing along this 
horizontal panel and finally dripping onto the floor.
Any ideas on what the issue is and how to correct it?
I've found postings about the sunroof drain lines, but
I've not been able to find anything about how the water
should be draining for the cowl.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh...tlink


----------



## caldercay (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Beetle water leak from windshield cowl into driver foot well (caldercay)*

Here's the link to the album ... I've added a couple more photos.
http://picasaweb.google.com/ca...tlink


----------



## bunce (Jun 27, 2008)

bump from the dead


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

I'd make sure the cowl is properly seated to the base of the windshield, and that all the fresh air intake components still exist.


----------

